# Sherline Craftsmanship Museum online



## gbritnell (Jan 27, 2010)

Awhile back I got a letter from Craig Libuse of the Sherline company. It said that someone had nominated me for inclusion into the Sherline online Craftsmanship Museum. I would like to thank he, she or those who referred me for this honor. As I have stated many times, I build miniatures because I truly enjoy machining and all of the friends that I can share my interests with and not for any personal glory. I have been blessed with many talents and try to use them to the best of my ability. 
With sincerest regards,
George D. Britnell

PS. Here's the link to 'my page'. 
http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Britnell.htm


----------



## ieezitin (Jan 27, 2010)

George.

You produce some fine pieces of art. I call it art because I know that anyone who produces something so fine and detailed and uses tooling to sculpt and form with great detail is far in my book an artist.

You deserve to be admitted, people in the future need to see the qualities and skills of artisans from the past.

This leads me to your abilities, if you have any free time your skills and knowledge should be freely shared and given to all to learn from.

Maybe write a book.          All the best. Congratulations.  Anthony.


----------



## cobra428 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations George,

You are an inspiration to us all :bow: :bow: :bow:

Glad my email worked! Many others where behind me too.

Tony


----------



## Cedge (Jan 27, 2010)

George
Congratulations on your much deserved recognition. Your beautiful work has inspired and challenged so many of us in the model engineering and home shop hobby. I know this to be true.... because I'm one of them. Welcome to our community's "Hall of Heros"....you've earned it.

Steve


----------



## slick95 (Jan 27, 2010)

George,

Ditto all the above wonderful compliments.  :bow: :bow: :bow:

There is not a more deserving and qualified artist and we all learn so much from all your projects you share with us.

Thank you and congratulations

Jeff


----------



## mklotz (Jan 27, 2010)

George,

Heartfelt congratulations on a well deserved honor. 

Is there any possibility that you might consider adopting me?


----------



## kuhncw (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations, George! I am very glad to see this happen. It is well deserved.

Best regards,

Chuck


----------



## 4156df (Jan 27, 2010)

George,
Congratulations. Very well deserved. Thank you too, for taking the time to share your knowledge with us.
Regards,
Dennis


----------



## Debian (Jan 27, 2010)

Mr. Britnell... what can I say, I just finished reading all the sherline's museum page You linked, and I have no words! didn't imagine You built so many others great models other the ones I saw here. In Italy we say "sei un mito, sei un grande" (You're a legend, a big) and now You also have your page in model engine history, what a great satisfaction!
I read every day this wonderfull forum since 2 years and, even if I still have to begin this hobby (if I can find some time), I'm sure that there was 2 inspirations on all the rest: the jerry howell V-four and Your incredible machined Holt (maybe I saw 30 times the videos starting by hand on Youtube).
Many many compliments and thank You very much,

Paolo


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations George!

A true honour;

 :bow: :bow:


----------



## kendo (Jan 27, 2010)

George
      Congratulations you have been an inspiration to use all 
      extremely well deserved :bow: :bow: :bow:
                 Ken


----------



## Maryak (Jan 27, 2010)

George,

Thanks for your support, encouragement and inspiration to me and many others. You show what patience and tenacity can achieve.

The recognition of your skill and contribution to our hobby is extremely well deserved. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## MatiR (Jan 27, 2010)

Well deserved, George!

Now about that magazine article... ;D

Best regards, Mati


----------



## putputman (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations George. I can't think of anyone who deserves that honor more than you. 
Your talent for building scale models is only exceeded by your willingness to help others.


----------



## tel (Jan 27, 2010)

*Onya George!*


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations George on a well deserved honor.

In the first Sherline Challenge, which you deservedly won, I had an entry. I won't say in competition with yours as there was no comparison between the two entries, but at least we were on the same table. 

The excellence of your work has been matched only by your willingness to help others. Thank you.

Gail in NM


----------



## ozzie46 (Jan 27, 2010)

Not much more I can add that the others haven't. 

  Very well deservered. I hope to keep on leasrning from you too.

  Congratulations

   Ron


----------



## cobra428 (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess I'll say a few words just to keep this at the top of the board. When I went to George Luhrs house on the shop tour with my club. I saw all this magnificent work he does and what a gentlemen too. I couldn't help but think that George B (another George, must be something in the name :big should be in the museum. George B helps us out, does outrageous work....why isn't he there?
 So after George had posted one of his beautiful works. I ask, George, why aren't you in the museum? George did not reply, his modesty, I guess. I laid low for a while thinking he'd see about it. Nothing! I took matters into my own hands and PM'd cedge. Talking to Steve, I said will you back me up and help getting petitions if I need them. Steve was in total agreement. Do it Tony!
 I emailed Craig at the museum and said I'd like to nominate a guy on my forum to the museum. He says who? I said George Britnell.... I know George and your right he would make a great addition to the museum. Do you know his email......

The End

Tony


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 27, 2010)

What a great honor!

Now I really do wan't to be you when I grow up!

Steve


----------



## Cedge (Jan 27, 2010)

Tony...
Thanks for taking the bull by the horns. It really needed doing.

Steve


----------



## rake60 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations George! :bow:

You certainly do deserve to be there!

Rick


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations George. Well deserved. I was really happy to see that.
Many many thanks for your work and your sharing.
And many thanks to those that helped you get the recognition you deserved.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations George. I've admired your work shown on this forum but best of all I had the opportunity to see it live at the NAMES show in Toledo last year, plus I had a chance to meet you and chat. All the best to you - you've brought a lot to this hobby. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 27, 2010)

At this point I have to thank everyone for your heartfelt remarks but don't find it enough to just say thanks en masse so up til now thanks!! 
Tony, Jeff, Marv, Chuck, Dennis, Paolo, Kustomkb, Ken, Bob, Mati, Arv, Tel, Gail, Ron, Tony, Steve (Cedge) Steve H., Rick, Zee and Philjoe. 
George D. Britnell


----------



## CrewCab (Jan 27, 2010)

Very well deserved George imho 

Having had a look around I'm in awe of the models you've created, and also grateful as we can all aspire towards the same heady heights 8) 

Many thanks for sharing your experience ............ hopefully a little will rub off on a few lot of us.

CC :bow:


----------



## joe d (Jan 27, 2010)

George

Congratulations! A well deserved honour.


I'm pleased as punch to be able to say that at least I know you via the internet.

Best regards, Joe


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 27, 2010)

Dang, I'm late to the party again ;D Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy!!! Thanks for being you George!!!


----------



## Quickj (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations George.
I share everyones sentiments that it is an honor that you much deserved. I have been one that has admired your work for many years, from near (at the shows that we have both attended) and from Afar (Your posts on this and other forums) Now i will be able to get a George fix anytime I need on the Internet Craftsmanship museum.

Congrats again, and thank you for sharing.

Jim


----------



## Seanol (Jan 27, 2010)

George,
Not much to add other than thank you for all you do here and for providing the online mentoring your posts provide.

While it may look like the hobby is waning, people like you keep the interest alive and show new generations what is possible.

A heart felt thanks,

Sean


----------



## seagar (Jan 27, 2010)

Good onya George,well deserved mate.You are an inspiration to all us mosel makers.
Best wishes,Ian(seagar)

Coffs Harbour 
Australia.

 Thm: th_wav


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations George. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

I can't come up with any thing that hasn't already been said.

Honor given, honor deserved.

-MB


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 28, 2010)

Congratulations, George. Happy to be in your cheering section, and very pleased to see your work "up in lights", as it were. It's a well deserved accolade!

Personally, I really appreciate your contributions here, your willingness to share, and the time you take with questions you've probably already heard numerous times. 
Seeing the achievements of one man in a home shop gives many of us big ideas, (or maybe, _good_ ideas), and the encouragement that comes with knowing that it can be done.

Very pleased to see this!

Dean


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 28, 2010)

Ditto on what everyone else has already said !! :bow: :bow:

A WELL DESERVED HONOR !!

Mike


----------



## ksouers (Jan 28, 2010)

George,
My apologies for being late, I've had a busy couple days.

Congratulations! A very well deserved honor, to be sure!

I know that, personally, seeing your work, and seeing how you work, has been a great inspiration.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 30, 2010)

George Congratulations on a well deserved honor. It is good to see your work shared with the world . and good to know a little more about you .
Tin


----------

